# Looking for a couple of stories.



## J34 (Nov 30, 2011)

Well I have tried for some time searching for these stories in both Library forum and weight room archive with no results so I hope strength in numbers work.

1- Story has a girl that has to gain weight for a photo shoot. She is given time to gain the weight, but has only gained a small amount on her own. Fearing that she will not meet the deadline her friend who is a guy asks the agent for some supplements to speed up her gain. At the end she passes the mark and is over 300lbs. The agent proud of the gain is willing to help her lose the weight after the photo shoot. Her lover and her ask him for more of those supplements as she is not yet done reaching her desired size, and that's how it ends.

2- This is an old short story I remember from the old weight board. This story revolved around a bbw teacher who taught a literature or English class. A student who is an FA decides to stop after school for a question on a assignment. As he walks in he catchers her with ripped pants and flustered face. She tells him to lock the door, and asks him to get a pair of sweats she has in a closet in the classroom. As he helps her remove her tattered pants he can't help himself and they ensue in having sex. The story ends shortly thereafter.

Sorry for the long descriptions, hope this sparks the memory of anyone else. Thanks l!


----------



## SammyBoy (Dec 3, 2011)

Here is the first one.
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/dimtext/stories/before_after.html

Don't know the other.


----------



## LinathSuru (Dec 5, 2011)

SammyBoy said:


> Here is the first one.
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/dimtext/stories/before_after.html
> 
> Don't know the other.



I'm glad you knew which one he was talking about, that was a wonderful read for me.


----------



## J34 (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for the find. Found it odd that I searched the weight room and even with some key words I could not find it.

The 2nd story might have been removed, perhaps because the protagonist was a high school student?


----------



## shrikearghast (Dec 8, 2011)

I think the teacher story was indeed removed, because I know precisely the one you are talking about and cannot locate it either. I believe it even had 'teacher' in the title.


----------



## J34 (Dec 11, 2011)

shrikearghast said:


> I think the teacher story was indeed removed, because I know precisely the one you are talking about and cannot locate it either. I believe it even had 'teacher' in the title.



Ah, glad I am not the only one who remembered it. I did sense that it might have been removed because of some age issues. Though I wish it could have been edited, to make it ok for viewing. Hopefully it will appear again someday


----------

